
Introducing Parse Server and the Database Migration Tool - nissehulth
http://blog.parse.com/announcements/introducing-parse-server-and-the-database-migration-tool/
======
nissehulth
Interesting how they try to make database migration sound like a good thing.

"By migrating your database, you will be able to backup your entire database
periodically and on demand" \- woohoo, finally I can spend time doing backups
instead of using a cloud service doing it for me!

